# redirección a Yahoo



## inevero

Hola!,
Hace mucho rato qe  intento buscar unas palabras pero haga lo que hag siempre me redirecciona a Yahoo!, ya probé bloqueando a yahoo, pero simpere  aparece la "damned page"!!!!!!!!!! 

Alguien sabe que puedo hacer?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Inevero,
Ni idea lo que te pasa.  Jamás he sufrido una cosa como lo que sufres... Te puedo asegurar que no tiene nada que ver con el software de WR.  Puede intentar un poco de limpieza del sistema, como "clear cache" y "clear cookies", pero más de esto...a ver si algún experto te ofrezca otra idea.

Cuchu


----------



## inevero

Gracias cuchu, ya quite cookies y limpié el cache, pero nada de anda, siempre me redirecciona a Yahoo!!!, Esperemoa que alguien pueda ayuadarme


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Inevero,
Díme la palabra que buscas, y el diccionario que intentas utilizar.  Voy a probarlo...a ver si me acontezca...


----------



## cuchuflete

Based on a test we just tried, I am guessing that all WR URLs are blocked by a server, with a re-direct for blocked sites.

If anyone else has had a similar problem, please share what you know.

thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## nycphotography

If you get redirected (randomly or consistently) to another site when browsing:

1) make sure your IE options are [X] Never search from the address bar

(this pesky setting has a habit of resetting from time to time, as microsoft makes updates that try to reset it to MSN, as well as all the malware (spyware) cretins try to whack your PC.  Just always verify it first.

2) Do a thorough scrubbing of your computer for malware (spyware and virii) using as many different tools as you can lay your hands on.

The problem just MIGHT correct itself if you've caught a Spybug and manage to exterminate it.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry for the delayed response. 

The redirection to Yahoo is part of the site's security.  You need to make sure that your web browser is properly reporting the name of the web browser.  Often it is some "advanced" features of some firewall/antivirus that cause the problem.

Recomendación: Quita el programa de "firewall/antivirus" (brevemente) a ver si es el problema.

Mike


----------



## pieceinword

Hola,
Yo tengo el mismo problema que inevero y nada de lo que habeis sugerido parece funcionar 

¿A alguien se le ocurre alguna idea?

Gracias


----------



## roxcyn

Baja Spybot- Search and Destroy
Baja AVG AntiSpyware

Asegúrate que no hay spyware en tu ordenadora.  

Pablo


----------



## pieceinword

gracias por el consejo, amigo pablo, pero después de eliminar docenas de spyware recolectados de mis viages a sites de dudoso contenido, usando ambas recomendadas herramientas, el probema persiste


----------



## Wham

¿ya intestaste ingresar desde otro ordenador?


----------



## jlol

Hola, ¿usais el addon FirePHP?, yo acabo de descubrir que era el causante del problema, no se si en vuestro caso lo será también. Si quereis evitar el problema solo teneis que desactivarlo desde la consola de FireBug, es facil solo hay que pinchar sobre el segundo bicho (debería ser el de FirePHP) y desmarcar el "FirePHP Enabled". Si necesitais volver a usarlo para desarrollo web lo volveis a activar en un momento y solucionado.

Saludos


----------

